# Modern Clip



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone have a good picture of the modern clip? Or especially to the groomers out there, do you have a good description of it? I have seen vague pictures of this cut and this is what I would like to keep both Sam and Jenny in, but I can't seem to find a really good picture to take to the groomer. We will be trying a new groomer next time and I want to make sure I'm completely clear on what we want.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wow, I'd be afraid to take a dog to a groomer and have a modern unless you knew the groomer could do it and had seen it before. Maybe thats because I'm in an area where most of the other groomers "just shave 'em down". I get a lot of unhappy clients from other groomers who are shocked that I know how to do a lamb or a dutch or... whatever.
A loose discription of the modern is basicly it's a more complex lamb cut with well blended legs, not the saddle bags that some groomers are so fond of. There is also a "crest" for lack of a better word on the back of the neck that blends down from the top knot into the shoulders, almost the way it does on a bichon but less exagerated. The effect should look like the topknot is lovely a round and blends right back into the neck and shoulders in one smooth line. The chest is slightly rounded, not flat, and the front legs should be scissored straight. The rear is a little harder to explain (and do keep in mind this is a loose discription). The back legs should be clipped to show off the dog's angulation, see picture below, and the "cuffs" on the rear legs should be set so that they are more full on the back part of the hock and rounded. Almost like you were growing out hair to put bracelets on the dog. 

http://www.intergroom.com/HA-WINNERS-06.htm - scroll down, the poodle winners here are both in moderns. Check out the bichon also so you can see the difference with what I'm talking about on the back of the neck from the topknot to the shoulders. 

I'd ask the groomer if they know what a modern is before trying to explain it to them. See what they say. Above I explained it how I would explain it to myself actualy doing it. Everything should be scissored to one length and blended in there shouldnt be any major noticeable differences in coat length except on the topknot. 

Not sure I've been any help, my thoughts are a bit scattered..... LoL I KNOW what I'm trying to say


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, I couldn't find a good pic and those are perfect! Right now I can't find a groomer I fully trust to do anything at all. I plan to start stopping into different shops and talking to them about what they can and can't do and what they have and haven't done. Until I find someone, they won't be going to anyone for anything more than a bath and face, feet, and tail. I may end up having to figure out how to do it myself. I'm pretty good at scissoring the body and legs, but I'm never happy with his head. It always just looks a little off to me.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, I hate that when there is just one thing on a dog that never looks quite right. I have a dog that comes in all the time that I just cannot for the life of me make his head round. It drives me crazy! 

Pictures are always helpful!! A good groomer should be able to look at a picture and re-create what they see, so long as you are specific on how long you want the coat to be. I'm a very visual person, so if you can show me a picture I can usualy do it, or come close. Sometimes a picture is the only way I know what I client is really trying to ask for. Although I have a yorkie that comes in who get a schnauzer trim and momma brought a pictures of a schuanzer for me to see... guess she figured I hadn't seen one before lol. Anyway not only did she bring me a pictures of a show dog BUUTT it was also a standard schn which look in the ring look kinda different from the pet Mini schn trim she was asking for. LoL, I saved it in her file and did my own thing, which I am proud to say momma LOVED!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is a picture of Gunther at 7 months,he was in a puppy show cut.
I must say,that he is most certainly getting lighter.
Wasn't he a handsome baby boy?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Here is a picture of Gunther at 7 months,he was in a puppy show cut.
> I must say,that he is most certainly getting lighter.
> Wasn't he a handsome baby boy?


awww what a cutie - a big cutie! lol


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

He is soooo cute! Love that big hairy head!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh what a darling puppy Gunther was. Did he ever get shown? He's just beautiful!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks...I think he was/is beautiful.
He was shown as a puppy and did really well.
The breeder had to let go of some dogs.
Her first choice was to place him in a show home,but reluctantly let me adopt him as a pet.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Thanks...I think he was/is beautiful.
> He was shown as a puppy and did really well.
> The breeder had to let go of some dogs.
> Her first choice was to place him in a show home,but reluctantly let me adopt him as a pet.


Well he's gorgeous either way. On Christmas day I was showing all my relatives how handsome Gunther is. I couldn't resist showing the pic with him looking out the window. Everyone was going goo-goo over him. That is the prettiest picture! 

Now that would be a great picture in a Poodle calendar!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Pamela said:


> awww what a cutie - a big cutie! lol





Sam I Am said:


> He is soooo cute! Love that big hairy head!


What is this look called? Is it the puppy clip? I love how the hair on his head is!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats a puppy clip for the show ring.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Love Gunter in his puppy clip - so much fur :smile: I haven't cut a proper top knot into T so his head still looks puppyish and I might keep it that way so I have something to work with when we go for the modern in 5 - 6 months. It looks a little strange cause he is shorter than a full puppy clip but my plan is to grow it out again from this length so shouldn't take too long to get it looking more in balance.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is a picture of the toned-down puppy clip.
The head is trimmed to similar shape as the 'show cut' but far easier to deal with than the top knot.
Trouble is...when describing to groomers,they always seem to do the traditional poodle head trim.
I really like this shape,even on an older dog.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks pretty similar to how T is now. I would post a pic but as I have been unable to bath him I am not going to embarrass him or me by putting up a manky pic :rofl:


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the head like that too, and I can't mess it up as bad as I do trying to get a regular trimmed one. I groomed both Sam and Jenny today. Took me ALL DAY, I must be really slow. I didn't even clip Jenny at all just a bath, blow dry, and nail grind. She didn't take all that long, but Sam Whoooo! My back is killing me! I'm going to try to do this more often then it shouldn't take me quite as long. My blades need sharpened too, that doesn't help matters. Anyway I left Sams head alone so it looks kind of looks like that. His ears are still growing back from when that groomer shaved him all over. I miss his long feathery ears:-(


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

So where's the pics Sam I Am - or should I go look in the photo section? OK *scurries off to check just in case*


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

There was a member that joined a while back and she had gorgeous adult Poodles with a cut like that. I'll try to find the pics.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

ok here is the link to the pics she posted. i love this cut and her dogs!


http://poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=91


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I love the lion head like that,but as I said before...groomers don't seem to grasp it.
I guess pictures would do the trick.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I think with the shorter body makes these dogs heads look out of balance. Love the heads, but more fur on the body would balance them out - could be just the pics too though I suppose.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I love the lion head like that,but as I said before...groomers don't seem to grasp it.
> I guess pictures would do the trick.


The only difference I see, and I'm asking here so please correct if me if I'm wrong, is that there is no line scissored in at the base of the ear, no seperation between ears and topknot.. ? I've never seen heads like that before in my area.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep I think that is the only difference. It is pretty much just a puppy head so no seperation between ears and topknot and blending down the back of the neck into the wither area like a show puppy cut or a modern I suppose.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

lol I never realized that the 1st head shot is photoshopped. Someone even asked her about the pic and she said the ears dry like that. Come on that is totally photoshopped! Im sure she loved that pic and the ear looked funny or something and thats why she did it. Its just funny reading back on those threads and seeing that. lol

Anyhow, I really liked the cuts on her two dogs. I do agree the body would look better longer.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> So where's the pics Sam I Am - or should I go look in the photo section? OK *scurries off to check just in case*


I need to try to get some recent pics of him. Between him being sick and then the whole complete shave down fiasco, I haven't gotten any good pics of him lately. Plus with him being black, I don't get very good indoor pics. It's bright and sunny out today hopefully I'll get a chance to take some if I don't freeze to death first of course! LOL! Temp is reading 14 degrees right now!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> ok here is the link to the pics she posted. i love this cut and her dogs!
> 
> 
> http://poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=91


I love that haircut - I meant to tell the groomer to do Ginger like that and then I thought that maybe it would look funny cause she is clipped down low.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> I need to try to get some recent pics of him. Between him being sick and then the whole complete shave down fiasco, I haven't gotten any good pics of him lately. Plus with him being black, I don't get very good indoor pics. It's bright and sunny out today hopefully I'll get a chance to take some if I don't freeze to death first of course! LOL! Temp is reading 14 degrees right now!


What shave down fiasco, I must have missed it. 

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has trouble photographing black dogs. I tried to take pictures of my evolving continetal trim before chirstmas and I ened up having to photoshop every one of them to lighten them up enough for you to see the dog and his haircut. They need to make a "black poodle" setting on my digital camera lol.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I guess we should contact Kodak about getting a new setting. LOL! I'm hoping to get a new camera soon, hopefully it will do better. 

I took Sam to a groomer (we had been there before for a basic bath, feet, face, tail), I think it was last spring and told her "short all over" I think I told her to use a #5 blade, something like that. Dumb move! I didn't realize she was a moron. I picked him up and he was definitely short all over. No topknot, ears, tail. She took him all the way down, everywhere! I was shocked I asked her why she did it and she said "you said short all over" I said yeah, but he is still a poodle! I have never had to specify before that he still be a poodle when I pick him up. Of course I meant for his whole body to be one length when I said "all over" I would think she would have clarified with me if she thought I meant to take off his beautiful ears and topknot. He looked so pathetic. I couldn't believe it, so I am now VERY clear anytime I take him anywhere. So clear that the groomer usually gets a little offended by my clarity. LOL!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm sorry, I don't mean to laugh but thats the funniest thing I've heard all day, short all over. OMG, I bet you were mad. 

I have a new camera, super high resolution, it still doesn't shoot black dogs worth crap.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone got any suggestions for how to go about this Modern clip? I need to scissor some off T and am thinking I should have a go at that sort of shaping but I am a little unsure how to start.

I have a picture from Intergroom - thanks who ever posted that link back on one of the pages in this thread - can't remember who it was sorry. So I'm just going to stick that to the wall and try and mimick it :rofl:

I expect it will be all scissoring even the whole body. Wondering if I could use a guard comb on his back and then scissor it into the front section and up into the wither and top knot. From the pic it looks like the front of the front legs is quite a bit shorter than the back. What length do you reckon the body coat is, it looks very plush and not real long but is hard to tell.

ANyway any and all suggestions gladly welcome.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I groomed Jenny the other day with the thought of the modern clip in mind. I went at it just as you described, but quickly realized that I am no good at scissoring a puppy coat. Or maybe because she is white she is less forgiving than Sam, but I think the trouble was mostly because of the puppy coat. I ended up abandoning the whole thing and just clipped her body all 1" and scissoring her legs. I did leave the head full though, which looks a little funny with her short body. I ended up having to scissor most of her body in the end though because I used a clipper guard and no matter how many times I went over it, it just wouldnt come out completely even. I was very frustrated by the time I was done and she was tired from standing there the whole time, she's not perfect but looks ok for now I guess. Hoping it is easier when her adult coat comes in.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Has anyone got any suggestions for how to go about this Modern clip? I need to scissor some off T and am thinking I should have a go at that sort of shaping but I am a little unsure how to start.
> 
> I have a picture from Intergroom - thanks who ever posted that link back on one of the pages in this thread - can't remember who it was sorry. So I'm just going to stick that to the wall and try and mimick it :rofl:
> 
> ...



Do you have that poodle clippping book... by Shirle Kalstone? I believe there are instructons for a Modern in the back pasrt of the book, The international Scene section. Ironicly enough there are also specific instructions for the lion clip, which of course I didn't notice until AFTER I attempted it on Jazz.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Do you have that poodle clippping book... by Shirle Kalstone? I believe there are instructons for a Modern in the back pasrt of the book, The international Scene section. Ironicly enough there are also specific instructions for the lion clip, which of course I didn't notice until AFTER I attempted it on Jazz.


LOL ...I'LL HAVE TO PULL OUT MY BOOK TOMORROW AND CHECK THE LION CLIP INSTRUCTIONS AND SEE HOW I DID. IM NOT SURE I WANT TO KNOW. LOL


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

There are quite a few pics but no real instructions, not like there is for the other clips. I have posted on groomers.net and am getting some replies so think I have a bit better idea how to go about it - not much of an idea though :smile:

Anyway I have another week to have a look at the pictures as I won't get to do him till next Sunday now that I have to go back to work Monday :crying:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> LOL ...I'LL HAVE TO PULL OUT MY BOOK TOMORROW AND CHECK THE LION CLIP INSTRUCTIONS AND SEE HOW I DID. IM NOT SURE I WANT TO KNOW. LOL


lol, yeah I was a little like Oh dang! When I noticed it. It's page 193, and vauge instructions for the scandinavian style are on 197. 


Yeah, the insructions for the modern are a little vauge. It's more of a explination of the pictures I suppose.


----------

